Ask HN: How much traffic does a site receive when it reaches the HN front page? - rahuldottech
======
mtmail
"From saturday to monday: 80,935 unique visits with peaks of 600 simultaneous
people on site. Out of those 81K, 24,661 came from HN. The average time spent
on site was 2:11."
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8107658](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8107658)

~~~
rahuldottech
Good to know, but five year old data!

------
ve55
Depending on where you are on the page and how interesting the title is, I'd
put it at between 10-100K visitors.

------
gus_massa
As a rule of thumb, the number of visits is approximately 50 + 100 * points.
YMMV.

------
DamonHD
In my brief experience, not as much as Slashdotting used to!

